# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Identificação de Salárias

## Tiago Amaral

Boa noite, alguém sabes dizer-me que espécies de _Salarias_ são estas?




E esta, será uma _Salaria fluviatilis_?



Obrigado.
Cpts,
Tiago Amaral

----------


## Catarina Santos

Bom dia,
Parecem ambos peixes da nossa costa, o 1º parece um Blénio Galerita, o 2º um caboz.

----------


## Tiago Amaral

Olá Catarina,

Sim, são peixes da nossa costa, achei-lhes piada e resolvi captura-los, mas se vir que estão a dar-se mal, voltam para a poça deles.

De facto o primeiro parece um _Blénio galerita_ e o segundo um caboz...

Qual Salarias...  :SbOk: 

Obrigado,
Tiago

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Catarina,
> 
> Sim, são peixes da nossa costa, achei-lhes piada e resolvi captura-los, mas se vir que estão a dar-se mal, voltam para a poça deles.
> 
> De facto o primeiro parece um _Blénio galerita_ e o segundo um caboz...
> 
> Qual Salarias... 
> 
> Obrigado,


 :Olá: Tiago

Estás à vontade,pois dão-se bem em reef e fazem o mesmo trabalho das salárias...o senão è o blénio que gosta de escavar para se entocar.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Tiago Amaral

Obrigado Jorge,

É verdade, mesmo para o capturar tive que ter cuidado porque estava enfiado num buraco na base de um calhau e assim como assim, o picasso e o clarkii que tenho, também gostam de escavar  :SbOk: 

O _Blénio_ é um espectaculo.

Um abraço,
Tiago

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olha o primeiro já indentificaram correctamente, e o segundo também é um blénio, mas não é um Salaria fluviatilis, porque esses são de água doce...provavelmente esse que tu tens é um Lipophrys pholis.

----------

